# warning: poor whiskey shot



## Alex_B (Dec 28, 2006)

this was just a quicky done for ebay ... nothing professional


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 28, 2006)

umpf, can someone correct that typo in the thread's heading?


----------



## fmw (Dec 28, 2006)

They sell whiskey on Ebay?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 28, 2006)

fmw said:


> They sell whiskey on Ebay?



Well, I do ... and so do many sellers in Europe. Ebay is very large in Germany on selling almost everything.


----------



## PNA (Dec 29, 2006)

Damn.....it looks empty!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 29, 2006)

actually, it is not! it is green glass so you cannot see the whisky colour  (don't know why glen fiddich uses green glass)

but it is sold by now


----------



## kulakova (Jan 16, 2007)

how much you want for it, Alex? +)))


----------

